
Apple's $2.5B Home Loan Program a Distraction - benologist
https://www.commondreams.org/news/2019/11/04/bernie-sanders-says-apples-25-billion-home-loan-program-distraction-hundreds
======
nabdab
I feel it’s misplacing the blame to accuse Apple of creating the housing
problems by increasing demand through employing people. Unless you are
fundamentally against companies employing people.

It’s not like the politicians have been completely blindsided by the fact that
companies hire people and that people want to live near where they work.

------
scohesc
Now the USA is relying on these massive mega-corporations resolve the problems
they created in the first place, and all these corporations are giving are
empty platitudes and band-aids...

~~~
mikestew
Both yourself and Bernie say that the companies created this problem. How? It
_used_ to be that if a company brought in a bunch of high-paying jobs,
governments would fall all over themselves, sometimes to a fault, to bring
that company to their town/county/state.

But now we can cast 20-30K workers making over $100K/year as a "problem",
relieving local government of responsibility for poor zoning and taxation
policy. And the "tax evasion" angle is just a distraction that has nothing to
do with the topic at hand. So my question to you (and Bernie) is: how does
providing a lot of well-paying jobs make a company responsible for the local
housing market? As a follow-up question, what is the suggested action that a
particular company take to solve this problem?

------
NTDF9
I don't think the problem is lack of loans. The problem is the price of
assets. This is a structural problem (this used to be something we used to
tell developing countries and here we are)

Essentially, the asset prices need to match economic activity. Another way to
think about this is that house prices should be affordable to the median
household (teachers, nurses, office staffs, blue collar workers)

The reason it is not affordable is because of laws and unequal taxation.

Access to loans is NOT the problem!!

